# Does Budget in Florida charge for extra driver?



## ValHam (Dec 8, 2007)

I am leaving for Orlando in a week and I was wonering if Budget rent a car charges to put a spouse on the rental car agreement - Last month in Vegas Alamo told me they would not charge and did - Thanks kindly


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Dec 10, 2007)

ValHam said:


> I am leaving for Orlando in a week and I was wonering if Budget rent a car charges to put a spouse on the rental car agreement - Last month in Vegas Alamo told me they would not charge and did - Thanks kindly




In Orlando, nless you're in some type of preferred club, (i.e. Dollar FastLane, Avis Preferred etc), then you'll probably get charged for the spouse.   The charges are typically around $5.00 per day   

Don't believe anything that you're told, by the Rental Car companies....make sure it's in writing and read the fine print.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Conan (Dec 10, 2007)

You should check with them, but I'm quite sure Budget allows spouse/domestic partners to drive for free.  [I overheard the subject being discussed at the Budget counter in West Palm airport over the weekend]


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is that policy for spouses only in FL or other US locations as well?

Sue


----------



## ValHam (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks kindly for the information.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 10, 2007)

From Budget's website:





> Based on Budget’s driving criteria, drivers other than the renter will be subject to the standard additional driver fee of $9 per day with a maximum charge of $45 per additional driver per rental (except in New York locations where the fee will be $3 per day, and in Nevada where the fee will be $5 per day). There is no additional driver fee in California.


and....





> Drivers exempt from the additional driver fee [include]:
> 
> The renter’s spouse. To qualify for this exemption, at the time of rental, if the renter states that the additional driver (regardless of sex) is his or her spouse, mate, life companion, significant other or domestic life partner, the additional driver will be treated as a spouse.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, Dave.

Sue


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have really never understood the additional driver fee unless you were purchasing the rental car companies liability/collision coverage. As long as both drivers can show proof of insurance and a licence, why would the car rental company care. They don't have any increased liability? Perhaps I am missing something, I just think it is an extra unnecessary fee.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Dec 11, 2007)

Dave M said:


> From Budget's website:and....




Great info Dave.    Thanks for sharing!


----------

